# Butterfly Halfmoon Find at Petco



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been looking around for a new betta on Aquabid and these forums and such and I decided to stop by Petco when I spotted a few very nice looking bettas. I decided on getting this golden yellow butterfly halfmoon
Here's him in Petco
 
Here's him acclimating

and here's a few other photos of him





And here's some of the other nice ones I saw there




Any thoughts or anything? I was thinking of naming him Sonny, because of his sun like colors


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I love the name Sonny/Sunny  He's lovely~!


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, so very cute! I love yellow bettas ^_^


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

Um you just picked up one of my dream Bettas! I love the yellow ones! So Pretty. I want him!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahh he's so pretty!! I have a fish that is basically the opposite of his coloration... white body and golden fins!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> Um you just picked up one of my dream Bettas! I love the yellow ones! So Pretty. I want him!


Haha I'm sorry, I hope you find like him soon!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

He is beautiful, and I love the name Sunny


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

He is so beautiful. Puts me in mind of a Palomino quarter horse I had years ago.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous. I have my heart set on owning a yellow betta some day. I'd like several bettas, haha...a girl at some point, a king, and a yellow one are on my list. 

Unfortunately the hubby only seems down with two fish at a time.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here he is after a week, He's gotten into a little tail biting


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

wah543 NO!!!!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I knowww He's still beautiful though, don't judge him by the tail


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

wah543 said:


> I knowww He's still beautiful though, don't judge him by the tail


Oh I'm not! Still love him!


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Man, why do they love to shred their tails so much? (Well, I know it's heavy, but.) My rose tail was tail biting so I moved him from his 2.6 gallon to a 5 gallon with a filter and now he's SHREDDED HIS TAIL EVEN WORSE. What the??????


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

aquagreen said:


> Man, why do they love to shred their tails so much? (Well, I know it's heavy, but.) My rose tail was tail biting so I moved him from his 2.6 gallon to a 5 gallon with a filter and now he's SHREDDED HIS TAIL EVEN WORSE. What the??????


I know it was so like perfect and symmetrical now my OCDs killing me


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

wah543 said:


> I know it was so like perfect and symmetrical now my OCDs killing me


:lol: I know that feeling!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

He's gorgeous!!! Definitely looks like a palomino horse...  We actually had a palomino named Sonny... I love the name Sonny!! Just saying the name makes me think of the song It's Raining Sunshine.... hehe
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love his face and head! His coloring is so unique too! He is a beautiful fish!!! I have never seen another fish like him!!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Innerbeauty said:


> He's gorgeous!!! Definitely looks like a palomino horse...  We actually had a palomino named Sonny... I love the name Sonny!! Just saying the name makes me think of the song It's Raining Sunshine.... hehe
> Congrats!!!!


I just looked up what a Palomino horse is, He does look very similar to one. They got a nice color scheme


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

How is the tail biting? Any worse!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> How is the tail biting? Any worse!


Not worse thankfully, not much better either, still biting in the same spots mostly


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that PKDT a king?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Flint said:


> Is that PKDT a king?


In my profile pic? No not a king or a plakat either, Just a plain DT, his fins have gotten a lot bigger since


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

No, in the pics of the other bettas.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Flint said:


> No, in the pics of the other bettas.


Ohh I see haha, no it wasn't a king just a regular DT


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's an update



It looks like he's stopped biting and theres some growth coming in, I'm not sure if you can tell from the pictures but his colors look fuller now


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

He's a pretty one c:


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Occasionally Petco/Petsmart have some REALLY nice fish. The dude in my avatar is a Petsmart fish. Not sure he's breeding quality, he's a bit spoonheaded and he's slightly rosetailed, but he definitely stood out when I saw him in his little cup.


----------

